# November 10th, 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show



## A/FX Nut

Ok everyone, 237 days to go until the next Midwest show. Sorry Honda, I'm starting off with the lead, A/FX Nut 1 Honda 0.



Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Resin 57 chevy bodies*

Hopefully at the November show in 236 days I'll have resin 57 Chevy bodies to sell. I've made a few and need to make a new mold. I don't have a price yet but will have one later after I figure out production cost. 

Sorry Honda, A/FX Nut 2 - Honda 0 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

OK, keep this at weekly until the last 30 days. Otherwise it gets overbearing. Al


----------



## A/FX Nut

ajd350 said:


> OK, keep this at weekly until the last 30 days. Otherwise it gets overbearing. Al



OK Al. Will do. October 12th, 2013 the countdown will resume.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Randy. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 228 days til the next 1 see u there. ok nut its afxnut 2 honda 1.


----------



## alpink

I guess SOMEBODY didn't read the above posts?


----------



## ajd350

Honda read a post? That's unpossible.......


----------



## honda27

*show*

i did read u said keep at a weekly til the last 30 days well afxnut posted march 19th well its a week later march 26 is 1 week later so i did read the post.


----------



## ajd350

While I do stand by my post about not reading posts I find it only fair to agree that is has been a week. That's all I asked for.


----------



## fordcowboy

A/fx you have mail, In pm and e-mail about the cars we talked about.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 218 days to go til next show. oh afxnut its now 2 to 2 tie ballgame lol.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 211 days til the next 1 see u there oh nut its 3 to 2 now new leader lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut

This week's show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. 

204 days to go until the Midwest Slot Car Show.

Sorry Honda. I'm in it to win it.

A/FX Nut 3 - Honda 3.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

This week's, (WEEKLY) show update brought to you by A/FX Nut.

197 days to go until the Midwest Slot Car Show

Save your pennies. The March show was a big one. Al said it was the biggest spring show in years.

A/FX Nut 4 - Honda 3

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

This week's show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. (again)

190 days until the November Midwest Slot Car Show.

I'm hoping to have resin cast 57' Chevy bodies for sale. I made them from bashing a 57' Nomad Wagon and a 55" Chevy Bel-Air together.

The score is A/FX Nut 5 - Honda 3.

Randy.


----------



## 41-willys

Randy any pics of them in progress?


----------



## A/FX Nut

i"ll try and get them posted tonight.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Time for the weekly update brought to you by, you know who.

It's 183 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show in November.

It will be here before you know it.

A/FX Nut 6 - Honda 3

Randy. :tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

this up date brought to u by honda27 so its now 176 days til nov show haha nut its now afxnut 6 honda 4 im closing in see u next week. same bat time same bat channel.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

A/FX Nut said:


> This week's show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. (again)
> 
> 190 days until the November Midwest Slot Car Show.
> 
> I'm hoping to have resin cast 57' Chevy bodies for sale. I made them from bashing a 57' Nomad Wagon and a 55" Chevy Bel-Air together.
> 
> The score is A/FX Nut 5 - Honda 3.
> 
> Randy.


I did this "bash" once and it came out ok for my standards, not for resale standards to be copied in resin. I wouldn't mind buying a few. Keep us updated Randy.

Ed, Seth's daddy


----------



## A/FX Nut

Show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. 169 days to go until the Midwest Slot Show.


A/FX Nut 7 Honda 4.


----------



## honda27

*show*

nope its 6 to 4 u posted up 5 days after i did u r 2 days early so it dont count cheater lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> nope its 6 to 4 u posted up 5 days after i did u r 2 days early so it dont count cheater lol.


As I said this morning before you. 

It is 169 days until the Midwest Show. 

That makes it 7 to 4 me. 

You forgot to mention the days left until the show.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Later today I'll have pictures of a couple of my resin 57' Chevy bodies. But now it is time for a show update.

162 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 

The score is A/FX Nut 8 - Honda 4

Have some things to do before I can post some pictures of the bodies.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Resin 57' Chevy Update*

Well, as I stated earlier today, here are a couple of pictures of the bodies I've done. I need to make a new mold. The bodies pictured are older bodies. The first picture is the original bashed body and a resin cast of it. 

The second picture is 3 resin bodies. Two of which have been painted.

Randy.

WHOOPS! The first picture is a resin body. It's the wrong picture. I sent that body out on a Christmas Exchange about two Christmas's ago.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Here's the correct photo showing the original bashed body and a casting of it.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its 8 to 5 dork lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut

I posted photos of my resin 57 Chevys. (SEE post #26 and #27.) Going to build another mold and hopefully get to casting. I have many other home related issues going on. Lawn care, veggie garden, home repair issues, and well, you name it.

But it's time for an update. 

157 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show

A/FX Nut 9 - Honda 4

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to u by honda27 only 148 days away see u there. its 9 to 5 see u next week.


----------



## A/FX Nut

This weeks show update brought to you by A/FX Nut.

141 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 

That makes it A/FX Nut 10 - Honda 5.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey nut u need to learn how 2 count days. only 139 to show not 141 . so recount when u get it right its nut 9 honda 6. 



not 10 to 5 your count is off by 2 days.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> this show update brought to u by honda27 only 148 days away see u there. its 9 to 5 see u next week.


The above post #30, was made by you, Honda, on Saturday, June 15. My post was Saturday June 22nd. 7 days later. So 148-7=141. 



honda27 said:


> hey nut u need to learn how 2 count days. only 139 to show not 141 . so recount when u get it right its nut 9 honda 6.
> not 10 to 5 your count is off by 2 days.


So it's you that needs the math lesson. I'm sorry but it's still A/FX Nut 10- Honda 5.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

9 to 6


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 134 days til the midwest slotcar show.
THIS SHOW UPDATE IS BROUGHT TO U BY HONDA27 
now it is afxnut 10 honda 6 beat you to the weekly post. zoom we go.


----------



## alpink

if the last update that counted was --- 06-22-2013, 03:06 PM ----
note the 03:06 PM

wouldn't seven days be AFTER 03:06 PM on Saturday June *29* ?


----------



## A/FX Nut

alpink said:


> if the last update that counted was --- 06-22-2013, 03:06 PM ----
> note the 03:06 PM
> 
> wouldn't seven days be AFTER 03:06 PM on Saturday June *29* ?



Hi Al,
I counted down from the day of the show being "0" to June 22nd being "141", you could be time specific if you wanted to. But a Midnight to Midnight clock works for me, even though the show starts at 10:00 am Sunday November 10th.

Randy.


----------



## alpink

Okey DOkey then. LOL waiting for hounders response too! LOL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Besides that the server time is all messed up.


Rob


----------



## A/FX Nut

This weeks update brought to you by A/FX Nut. 127 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. 

A/FX NUT 11---HONDA 6.

RANDY.


----------



## honda27

*show*

your post is void nut says u posted at 11;22 pm Friday night was not sat yet u were 38 mins early so its now 127 days til show 10 to 7 Saturday morning at 12;40 am haha u lose.


----------



## alpink

let me see ........
today is Saturday July 6 2013 at 6:38 AM in the eastern time zone 

and

the time/date stamp on A/FX Nut's post says "Today 12:22 AM" which would mean the post was submitted at 22 minutes AFTER midnight eastern time.


----------



## slotcarman12078

And since AFXNut is in Michigan, he's on Eastern Time so it's 100% legit!


----------



## A/FX Nut

Honda, you can't argue with slotcarman and alpink. It was Saturday when I made the post. I have another post in which I did the samething.

Randy.


----------



## Wood

I think I starting to figure out when this show is. Could someone tell where this this fantastic show is and a little about it or maybe a web site?

Thanks


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Wood,

The show is in Midwest Slot Car Show. I have listed details from an older flyer. Stop by and we will introduce you to some other HobbyTalk'ers.

LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
HIGHLAND IN

LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
WATCH FOR THE SIGNS

OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM

Face Book Page :

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Slot-Car-Swap/160991560611540


----------



## alpink

good job 0xx


----------



## Wood

Thank you very much Oxx!


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update is brought to you by honda27 only 119 days to the show til show see u there. nowe its nut 11 honda 7 .


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well it's 113 days to go until the Midwest Show. Hope to see alot of folks there. Save your pennies people. I've found some really great deals there in the past as many of you can back me up on. 

Al is really working hard to put on a great show and this past spring's show was great. 

*A/FX Nut 12 - Honda 7.*

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Wood,
> 
> The show is in Midwest Slot Car Show. I have listed details from an older flyer. Stop by and we will introduce you to some other HobbyTalk'ers.
> 
> LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
> HIGHLAND IN
> 
> LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
> WATCH FOR THE SIGNS
> 
> OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM
> 
> Face Book Page :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Slot-Car-Swap/160991560611540


Well folks 106 days to go until the Midwest Slot Car Show. The summer is flying by faster than Al's car passing mine that time I went to Park Lane Hobbies "It's worth the trip!" in August of 2012.

*A/FX Nut 13-Honda 7.*

Randy.


----------



## brownie374

Your really pullin ahead Randy!:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hello Hobby Talkers,

I hope everyone's summer is going great! With Autoworld's Legends of The Quarter Mile release and Dash Motor Sport's T-Dash chassis coming it's been pretty good I'd say.

It's only *99 days* until the November Midwest Slot Car Show. Autum is closing in on us. Hope to see a big crowd.

*A/FX Nut 14 - Honda 7.*

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well, Well, Well. 

I told Honda he better post the update before I got off work today. That was at noon EST and I had to help my son tow his car to the shop, I just got home about 20 minutes ago and my wife said I need to eat something because I get cranky when we are running our errands. 

So, he can't say I didn't give him a fair chance this week.

*92 days until the November 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show.

A/FX Nut 15 - Honda 7*

Randy.


----------



## mikedore

*Show*

When is the next show?


----------



## ajd350

November 10th, 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show
Just like the header says.

Need a table, Mike?


----------



## honda27

*this show update brought to u by honda27*

ok guys only 84 more days to the show see u all there. p.s nut now its 15 nut to Honda 8 and I will catch up 2 u very soon.


----------



## ajd350

D, your time stamp says you red-lighted by 4 minutes.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooops!! :devil:


----------



## A/FX Nut

ajd350 said:


> D, your time stamp says you red-lighted by 4 minutes.


He's okay Al. "I was asleep at the tree." He posted it on Sunday. I went to the NCWT Series race at MIS and didn't return until late Saturday night. 

But on that note, *It's only 78 days until the November 10th, 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show. 

A/FX Nut 16 - Honda 8 *

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I only count 7 for honda...


----------



## honda27

*show update brought to u by honda27*

this show update is brought to u by honda27 only 70 days to go now its nut 16 Honda 9. see u there at show 10 weeks and counting. :wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

This show update brought to you by honda27 
only 64 more days til the midwset slotcar show see u all there.
Now its nut 16 HONDA 10 ONLY 6 BEHIND.


----------



## A/FX Nut

This weeks update brought to you by A/FX Nut.
57 days to go until the November 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show.


A/FX NUT 17-HONDA 10.

RANDY.


----------



## bobhch

Rob and I have our Inn reservations and a full tank of gas...Yeah!!

:woohoo:

Bob...this is going to be a fun one...zilla


----------



## swamibob

bobhch said:


> Rob and I have our Inn reservations and a full tank of gas...Yeah!!
> 
> Right On Bob! :thumbsup: I'll be there and hope I sell some stuff, because i need several of your new vans! Very cool stuff.
> 
> Tom


----------



## A/FX Nut

*I'm bringing the pain for Honda.*

Can't wait myself. I'm bringing the paddle for Honda again. He's gonna feel the pain! 


MUWAA HA HA!


Randy.


----------



## bobhch

A/FX Nut said:


> Can't wait myself. I'm bringing the paddle for Honda again. He's gonna feel the pain!
> 
> 
> MUWAA HA HA!
> 
> 
> Randy.


:lol::jest::devil: ahahahahahahaha that is a great picture of you Honda hahahahahhaahha


----------



## ajd350

Nov 10 Midwest Swap Revised Hotel Information 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As many of you are aware, The Inn of Hammond has been in the process of a major renovation. Well, they are now at a point where rooms are very limited for the time being and they are unable to accomodate the usual group of slot car people. We were not made aware of this until a couple of days ago. After being in contact with the managers involved, we have a workable solution.

The alternate location is the Holiday Inn Express 2323 172nd St, Lansing, IL 60438. The discounted rate is $89 per night when you mention the Slot Car Swap. Swap people who call the Inn of Hammond will be referred to the Holiday Inn for this show. Same owners. It is located two exits west (only a couple of miles) of the regular site at Torrence AV. Phone# is 708-418-1188

Our apologies for any confusion this may cause. Things should be back to normal for the spring show.


Al


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't forget the duct tape NUT!


----------



## ajd350

Oh man, that's funny.......

That may be about the only way to hold back Honda when it comes to slot cars.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Okay ladies and gentlemen. This week's update brought to you by the man who won't forget the duct tape A/FX Nut.

50 days until the greatest specticle in slot cars. 

The November 10th Midwest Slot Car Show!

A/FX Nut 18 - Honda 10.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> Don't forget the duct tape NUT!




OH YES! TOO FUNNY! I won't forget the duct tape. Anyone have a ball gag?

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*pic*

here sry had to all in fun 
http://mail.aol.com/38079-111/aol-6...ent.aspx?uid=29620320&folder=NewMail&partId=1


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry, I have to log into AOL to see it.. That won't happen in my lifetime..


----------



## alpink

what joeLED said


----------



## slotcarman12078

"You are no longer logged into AOL. Please log in again"


----------



## brownie374

The old hotel makes me sneeze:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

As much as I'd like to come the night before and rent a room, I have to pass. I think it's as much fun as attending the show. I'm hoping all of you spending the night before will have the best time ever and that you do well in the room to room sales and swaps. rolleyes: I wonder what you could get in trade for a Honda? ) 

Honda must be giving up on beating me. It's 43 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. That makes the score: 

A/FX Nut 19 - Honda27 10.

Randy.


----------



## partspig

brownie374 said:


> The old hotel makes me sneeze:wave:


Me too! It's gotta be the chlorine from the pool. pig


----------



## brownie374

Or the mold in the walls!


----------



## MGPWestvale

Hey guys,

Hope somebody can answer a few questions about the show....

My main interest is 1/24 scale cars and parts from the late 60's - early 70's; Mura, Champion, Riggen, Dynamic, Lancer, Cobra, Associated, Parma, etc. 

Is there a good selection of this type of stuff at the show?





ajd350 said:


> Nov 10 Midwest Swap Revised Hotel Information
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As many of you are aware, The Inn of Hammond has been in the process of a major renovation. Well, they are now at a point where rooms are very limited for the time being and they are unable to accomodate the usual group of slot car people. We were not made aware of this until a couple of days ago. After being in contact with the managers involved, we have a workable solution.
> 
> The alternate location is the Holiday Inn Express 2323 172nd St, Lansing, IL 60438. The discounted rate is $89 per night when you mention the Slot Car Swap. Swap people who call the Inn of Hammond will be referred to the Holiday Inn for this show. Same owners. It is located two exits west (only a couple of miles) of the regular site at Torrence AV. Phone# is 708-418-1188
> 
> Our apologies for any confusion this may cause. Things should be back to normal for the spring show.
> 
> 
> Al


----------



## Twilightrd

Hi AL, 
This is Rita, do you have any more tables left? Please let me know. I only need one table.

Hi everybody, I hope all you guys are doing ok. I'm doing ok, still selling more hobbies. 

Rita


----------



## ajd350

Hi Rita. We have a good amount of tables at the moment. Now is the best time to get in. Typically there is a mad rush right near the show date.

Al


----------



## ajd350

MGPWestvale said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope somebody can answer a few questions about the show....
> 
> My main interest is 1/24 scale cars and parts from the late 60's - early 70's; Mura, Champion, Riggen, Dynamic, Lancer, Cobra, Associated, Parma, etc.
> 
> Is there a good selection of this type of stuff at the show?


I can't say there is a large amount of things from that time frame consistently, only that it does show up there. What you're looking for was produced in much smaller quantity than products from the boom years, so it isn't likely to be as easy to find.


----------



## Twilightrd

Hi AL 
Please save me one table. 

Rita


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok this show update bought to you from honda27 only 35 days til the show are you guys ready. ok now nut 19 honda11. in 35 days ill catch up to u nut so be ready hehe. its sat oct 5th .


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 30 days to go guys til the big one hope 2 see a lot of you guys there and now its nut 19 Honda 12 will catch him before its over ha ha. p.s only 7 behind.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> this show update brought to you by honda27 only 30 days to go guys til the big one hope 2 see a lot of you guys there and now its nut 20 Honda 12 will catch him before its over ha ha. p.s only 8 behind.


It's 31 days until the show Honda. And you're only 7 behind. Its A/FX Nut 19 - Honda 12.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay Al D. When does the count posts go to daily???


----------



## honda27

*show*

about ev 2 or 3 days it can be update in the last 30 days


----------



## A/FX Nut

Sorry guys. 


Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is why I specifically asked ajd350. It's his show, and I'm leaving that decision up to him. I'm kinda hoping for a neck and neck photo finish....


----------



## partspig

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay Al D. When does the count posts go to daily???


Me for one, I hope never. This has become so BORING, that I hardly ever come in here and look at this thread. Talk about overdoing it .............. pig


----------



## ajd350

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay Al D. When does the count posts go to daily???


Starting 10/28


----------



## ajd350

The next show will be spaced out to 3-week updates to keep from overdoing it so badly.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update is brought to you by honda27 its now only 4 weeks away 28 days. hope to see many of you there. now its nut 19 Honda 13 only 6 behind.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to u by honda27 its only 25 days to the big one hope to see u all there. oh now its nut 19 Honda 14 only 5 behind gaining up fast.


----------



## honda27

*show*

almost here guys


----------



## tomhocars

Darrell,We all like Al's show.Give us a rest or no HOOTERS for you.
Hooter Nazi


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well it's after midnight in my time zone.

So this update is brought to you by A/FX Nut, It's 22 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score A/FX Nut 20-Honda 14

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

THIS SHOW UPDATE BROUGHT TO YOU BY HONDA27 ONLY 20 DAYS TO GO GUYS ARE YOU ALL READY I AM. OH NUT ITS NOW NUT 20 HONDA27 15 ONLY 5 BEHIND SEE YOU ALL THERE.:wave::tongue::hat:


----------



## DJ Rudy K

where is the show info time location etc. posted


----------



## ajd350

Check the flyer thread. It just got bumped up


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'd stated in an earlier post that I'd have resin cast 57' Chevy bodies for sale at the show. I'm sorry to say I won't have any to sell. I've had other irons in the fire that needed pounding this summer. Much of it was outside work. Lawn care, gardenong, and home improvement / repair. Family also took up a great deal of time. 

But if this winter allows me to have most of my weekends free like last winter, I should be able to get the ball rolling on my resin casting projects.

I will have some items to sell at the show, cars, race sets, and maybe a few odds and ends. 

With that being said we only have 18 more days until the November 10th Midwest Slot Car Show.

A/FX Nut 21 - Honda 15. 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

ATTENTION, SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY! November 10th 2013. The greatest show on earth! The Midwest Slot Car Show! 

ONLY 16 DAYS AWAY. 

A/FX Nut 22- Honda 15

Randy.


----------



## bobhch

Can't wait...this is going to be great!!

Have been working on a BUNCH of Dash VW Dash van custom builds that I will be selling at the show.

Bob...Hters or Bust...zilla


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hard to believe that the spring and summer have passed and we are well into autum. 1 : 1 car racing has ifnished or is winding down, but the slot car racing is starting up. Come to the Midwest Slot Car Show in 13 days and get what you need.

A/FX Nut 23 - Honda 15.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its oct 29th so this update brought to u by honda27 12 days to go nut 23 honda27 16. now I can update daily for the next 12 days I will catch u nut.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Today's update brought to you by the one and only A/FX Nut. It's almost here, 11 days to go until the November 10th Midwest Slot Car Show. 

That makes the score, A/FX Nut 24 - Honda 16.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to u by honda27 its now 10 days til the big one now nut 24 honda27 17.


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> this show update brought to u by honda27 its now 10 days til the big one now nut 24 honda27 17.


wish I could go... 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to u by honda27 . ok guys only 9 days 2 go to the big one see u all there 4 a ht groupe pic or 2. zoom we go . p.s nut its now nut 24 honda27 18 only 6 behind . will catch u nut.

SORRY 2 MINS EARLY.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> this show update brought to u by honda27 . ok guys only 9 days 2 go to the big one see u all there 4 a ht groupe pic or 2. zoom we go . p.s nut its now nut 24 honda27 18 only 6 behind . will catch u nut.
> 
> SORRY 2 MINS EARLY.



That's ok Honda, Let's count it. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show. 

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 8 days to go. now its nut 24 Honda 19 only 5 behind woo hoo.


----------



## joejoeguns

Anybody know if any T-dash chassis will be floating around?I need to know how much cash to bring.lol.


----------



## ajd350

Tom Stumpf said not likely. They are still in the assembly phase. On the other hand, there should be no shortage of goodies to spend money on.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Darn, I posted too early. My computer clock said 12:00 but the time on the post was 1 minute too soon.

Good job Honda. 

I'll be bringing an Autoworld Drag Strip for anyone to race on or test cars.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 7 days to go 1 week away cant wait to see ev 1. now it is nut 24 honda27 20 only 4 behind.


----------



## honda27

*show*

well what can I say its like beating a dead horse:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 6 days to go . now its nut 24 honda27 21 only 3 behind see you all at show .:wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go .. now nut 24 honda27 22. only 2 behind.


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go zoom we go. now its nut 24 honda27 23 only 1 behind. see u all there.:wave::hat::woohoo::jest:


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Honda posted the incorrect number of days left.*



honda27 said:


> this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go zoom we go. now its nut 24 honda27 23 only 1 behind. see u all there.:wave::hat::woohoo::jest:


Sorry Honda, It's not 5 days, it's 4 days to go until The Midwest Slot Car Show. :jest: 

So this is today's update brought to you by A/FX Nut. 4 days to go until the show.

That makes the score A/FX Nut 25 - Honda 22. 

You have to post the correct number of days.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

I posted at 12 midnight so it just start of wed so it is 5 days all day wed is 1 thurs is 2 fri is 3 sat is 4 sun is 5 so u r wrong nut so sad


----------



## honda27

*show*

I don't care no more ok so u win. sry im not going to be on any more. so enjoy this place.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go .. now nut 24 honda27 22. only 2 behind.[/QUOTE
> 
> The above was your Tuesday post. Which is correct. And your post from yesterday below. You stated 5 days both days.
> 
> 
> 
> honda27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go zoom we go. now its nut 24 honda27 23 only 1 behind. see u all there.:wave::hat::woohoo::jest:
> 
> 
> 
> So today, is 3 days left, tomorrow is 2, Saturday 1, and Sunday the day of the show is 0.
> 
> So today's update is 3 days left until the November 10th, 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show.
> 
> That make's the score A/FX Nut 26 - "Honda27" 22.
> 
> With that being said, I have a 4 point lead and the remaining days to post are 3. So victory is mine.
> 
> Randy.
Click to expand...


----------



## ajd350

We have a winner! Now let's go slot car shopping!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sorry Honda, Hurray Randy, WTG Al, .....Lets shop til we drop.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

It doesn't really matter who got the most updates!! If you can attend this show, you're automatically a major league winner!!!


----------



## alpink

winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah


----------



## partspig

Chickens???? pig


----------



## fordcowboy

winner winner partspig buying dinner lol


----------



## honda27

*dinner*

pp wont be here so he cant buy boob beers said he was from what I understand lol.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now 33 1/2 hours til dealer set up and woo hoo its almost show time will be here very fast.t minus 20 1/2 hours til room sales . see all you out of towners there.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> ok guys its now 33 1/2 hours til dealer set up and woo hoo its almost show time will be here very fast.t minus 20 1/2 hours til room sales . see all you out of towners there.:wave:


3:11 AM 11/9/2013....CST...
less than... 30-ish hrs....
& I can't go....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> It doesn't really matter who got the most updates!! If you can attend this show, you're automatically a major league winner!!!



You are right on slotcarman. I think Honda showed mercy on me. I believe he would have had the most updates in the end.

I hope everyone going tonight will have a great dinner and happy hunting at the hotel sales. I'll be there tomorrow morning for vendor setup. My wife is even letting me take the newer car. 

We've waited since the spring all summer and over a month and a half into the fall. It will be over with too fast. Don't blink or you'll miss it.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys hilltop raceway fordcowboy zilla black oxx and many others are in route to north west indiana for the show will see them this afternoon. so its now t minus 8 hrs 27 mins til room sales. and t minus 21 hrs and 26 mins til dealer set up.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> ok guys hilltop raceway fordcowboy zilla black oxx and many others are in route to north west indiana for the show will see them this afternoon. so its now t minus 8 hrs 27 mins til room sales. and t minus 21 hrs and 26 mins til dealer set up.:wave:


U'r "Not"...slightly obsessed w/ the show....R U "D" ??? :wave: LOL :thumbsup:

U Fergit' Ta' add's the seconds in :freak:

all have fun, make/spend $$ & safe round-trip 2 ALL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave: (Post Pics ASAP..)


----------



## honda27

*show*

hilltop is here and zilla and bo will be here soon lendell is here so is bob beers and tommy.t minus 3 hrs 30 mins til room sales.


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> hilltop is here and zilla and bo will be here soon lendell is here so is bob beers and tommy.t minus 3 hrs 30 mins til room sales.


GREAT!! :thumbsup:
have fun guys :wave:

now, 4 the sarcasm of some of "US", that couldn't make it.....
go break a guide-pin...:freak:

keep us informed on w/ goes on & LOTS of Pics :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

R we their yet?


----------



## crosley

*Scalextric*

Sorry to hi jack the count down post but if anyone is interested in a few complete Scalextric GT40 sets I can bring them to the show with me.One is a Ford promotional set that is still sealed and the other was opened but the inside is still sealed best $350.00 for both or best offer.
Thanks
Bart(crosley)

Now back to making my awesome meatloaf for after the show


----------



## A/FX Nut

No worries crosley. I think it's a good idea to post up anything you want to sell at the show. I hope you sell it.

Randy.


----------



## crosley

*Off topic*

Plow any snow or Salt any roads yet Randy? The big one is coming this week lol
Bart(crosley)


----------



## honda27

*show*

this show update brought to u by honda27 its 8 hrs and 31 mins til the show starts woo hoo its show time guys its here. nut 26 honda27 23. I lost.


----------



## mikedore

Everyone have a great day


----------



## alpink

now ?


----------



## old blue

Are we closer to there, or to home?


----------



## Brian 1811

What Day Is It I Know You Can Here Me Out There Whoo Slot Car Show Day Everbody Have A Great Time See Everybody There:tongue:


----------



## alpink

yet ?


----------



## alpink

pictures?


----------



## ajd350

First things first, Pink. Julie and I extend a huge thank you for today's HUGE show. Our vendors filled 127 tables (!) with pure slot car heaven. This was easily our biggest table count in the post-internet era. All I can say is wow. We had a large number of first-time vendors as well as a great showing by our veterans. The through-the-door crowd was also very good as we watched lots of bags and boxes of treasures leaving with new owners. Keep it up you guys, it makes our job all worthwhile. Al & Julie

And now......here's what you missed.


----------



## ajd350

And then...Revenge is a dish best served cold. Honda makes AFXnut pay!
*No nuts were harmed in the perpetration of this prank


----------



## ajd350

mikedore said:


> Everyone have a great day


Thanks for keeping it going all those years, Mike


----------



## Bubba 123

ajd350 said:


> Thanks for keeping it going all those years, Mike


sure rub it in 2 "US" who couldn't make it 

only way 2 fix dat', is;...Post MORE pics please!!! :thumbsup: :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

just curious being a former vender (& have dreams of coming w/ customs I do/did >>>) w/ was the gate/door count ??? (Approx.)
is there a "Make A Wish", 4 old, health prone, senile slotter's??? ... LOL ;-) 

(NOT making fun of the REAL M-A-W People.. have St. Jude's here, & have helped on a project or 2,, I tip my hat, in HIGHLY Respecting them/ & M.A.W Foundation..)

actually, a slot show like this, might have an interest 4 the REAL M.A.W. folks (???)
I'ld throw in a few $$$ 4 Kid(s) to make it happen....


----------



## glueside

Sorry I could not make it!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is it my imagination, or has this show doubled in size from 2 years ago?? Wow, that's huge!!! Congrats on a successful show, and glad to see the big turnout!! 

By the way, is that fog in the 3rd picture slider gas??? :tongue:


----------



## Brian 1811

Great show as always was great talking to the hobbytalkers who we met hopefully we will see everybody at the spring show the show keeps on growing. Thanks Al:thumbsup:


----------



## XFA

My first time attending & selling here and all I can say is what a great show!
Met more people then I'd ever figure,and all full of knowledge,experience & with very helpful attitudes.
Al your a great organizer & host and it was nice to finally meet you.
Everything was well planned and easily accessible.You & Julie were always there with a solution. 
Thank you both for all your help.

Bob Beers was especially great to talk to.Amazing gentleman with a great mind & attitude.Than you for all your help Bob.

Bringing my portable radio to listen to the Bears/Lions game was a huge hit and very appreciated by those around me I was told.

This show was much more then I expected,and I ended up buying more things with each sale I made.Saw things here that I only hear about.
Went back to buy things I saw earlier,only to be told they've already sold..drat!

Sold some of my collection I was honestly hoping I could hold onto awhile longer,but the offers were too good to pass up.
So many brought so much,that I was really hoping this could be a 2 day swap/show @ the end of the day..

I will definitely be coming to the March show as well. :thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## alpink

I see an A W drag strip with a roll of paper towel at the end of the shut down.
cool!


----------



## honda27

*pics from show enjoy*


----------



## honda27

*more pics*


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Back at home and unpacked 4:30 Central Time, Zilla and I had a Blast. Looking forward to the spring show.

Rob
AKA Black Oxx


----------



## A/FX Nut

alpink said:


> I see an A W drag strip with a roll of paper towel at the end of the shut down.
> cool!


I had to improvise, adapt, overcome. I forgot to bring a small block of foam that I have.

I had a great time. Great to see everyone and put some more names to faces. 

I thought attendence was light but the attendees were in a spending mood. Looking forward to March. But first the winter cometh.

I hope to have some pictures up in the next couple of days.

Randy.


----------



## joejoeguns

This was the first show I've attended and had to tell myself I was done buying at least 3 times, I will be back in March for sure. I also witnessed 2 major Random acts of kindness, that shows the spirit of this hobby. Twice I saw youngsters (10 yrs. old or so)really digging a car, and two different venders telling them to go ahead and take them for free and have fun. All hope for the world is not lost, way to pay it forward guys.


----------



## bobhch

*Al thanks for doing all you do...WE WILL BE BACK!!!!*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> Back at home and unpacked 4:30 Central Time, Zilla and I had a Blast. Looking forward to the spring show.
> 
> Rob
> AKA Black Oxx


You can say that again Roboma...lol :tongue:

We rolled into town, checked in at the Hotel and walked over to Hooters!! Got to meet Hilltop aka: Randy in person along with Wheelz, Honda, Bob Beers, Tom Stumpf, Ford Cowboy and the rest of the gang. What a way to start out a fun weekend. Hters all around for everyone!!!!!

Honda and I traded stuff right away. He is a straight shooter and knows his slot cars, Pizza Joints & how to have a good time. Thanks again Honda for showing Rob and I your secret Pizza place after the show...Mmmmmmm :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I mentioned Tyco Pro to Honda and this is one of the cars I ended up trading him for. This is going to get the paint stripped and re-painted Candy Apple Red baby!

Jag Hobbies was right across from us...WOW! Picked up these WAY COOL RED/WHITE/BLACK/YELLOW tires and tons more from them along with a bunch of RRR decals...YEAH!!





I would like to thank everyone who bought my stuff and the people who gave me some good deals too. I tried to keep my prices low so everyone could get a bunch of stuff. 

It's nice to know Rob and I have someplace to go now other than the Cornfields to just watch corn grow. 

Bob...Was a blast meeting & talking to everyone...zilla


----------



## ajd350

Our walk-ins were over 300. With 30 tables added, the crowd was spread out more and looked less dense. With the Bears vs Lions game going on, some buyers spent less time lingering than usual.


----------



## swamibob

*A Great show once again!*

First let me say Thank YOU to Al and his family and helpers! :thumbsup: Great job, fantastic event!

Got to meet a lot of HT'ers, Al, Honda, Wheelz, AFX Nut, Hilltop, Rob and Bobzilla, always a lot of fun, go tto say hello to Brownie 374, I'm sure I'm forgetting a few guys and I do apoligize; Bob Beers and Tom Stumph, spent too much money with Bob.  Did some trading, buying and selling. Had a wonderful time. The Minnesota contingent will be back in the Spring! See you guys. :wave:

Tom


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Here Some Pictures.*

Here's a few I took.

I'm following Sundance in one, Al looks like he is up to something while Honda is wishing the Disco days would return, unloading my car, and a panarama shot of my table.

Randy.


----------



## bobhch

swamibob said:


> First let me say Thank YOU to Al and his family and helpers! :thumbsup: Great job, fantastic event!
> 
> Got to meet a lot of HT'ers, Al, Honda, Wheelz, AFX Nut, Hilltop, Rob and Bobzilla, always a lot of fun, go tto say hello to Brownie 374, I'm sure I'm forgetting a few guys and I do apoligize; Bob Beers and Tom Stumph, spent too much money with Bob.  Did some trading, buying and selling. Had a wonderful time. The Minnesota contingent will be back in the Spring! See you guys. :wave:
> 
> Tom


To much money with Bob...Hey I spent to much money at your table so, that means you spent my money at Bobs. 
What did you get me? lol 

Thanks swami for hooking me up with those AFX Semi Trucks. Having a partial trade for them helped out a lot. 

Always enjoy dinkering prices with yah Tom. 

Bob...I aint got no money, no money, no money (now)...zilla


----------

